# Moving to San Francisco



## nightrider2 (Nov 6, 2010)

Hello Guys,

This site is very useful... Need help from you mates!

I am currently living in malaysia and my company wants to move me to San Francisco. The package details are below"

- visa processing (L1) and costs
- ticket to SF (one-way only)
- health insurance
- 25-day temporary accommodation
- 20 leaves (vacation and sick leave) a year
- US$82k annual salary

Do you think this is an ok package or should I just let it go? Wife also moving with me btw (if ever)...

thanks for the help


----------



## nightrider2 (Nov 6, 2010)

forgot to mention that cost of living here in Malaysia is quite low and so is income tax... so I can say I have a good take home pay... cheers


----------

